# Spider Man, Spider Man, Does Whatever a Lizard Can...



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...kalike-lizard-is-latest-exotic-pet-craze.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought the Lizard was one of Spiderman's enemies.


----------

